# Question re Scart splitters



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Not strictly a Tivo question but very much related to my installation of Tivo later this week. I currently have a PVR (Topfield) with two Scart outputs - one going to the kitchen, the other to the bedroom (with appropriate signal extending technology). With only one scart on the new Tivo I want to split the output into two i.e. to drive two other inputs. The problem is that what most suppliers call a Scart splitter does the opposite job of switching multiple sources into one input on the TV.
Has anyone done this and if so can they recommend an appropriate box. I'm not sure whether I need an active video mixer/amplifier or whether it can be done passively


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

A further question related to my distribution of Tivo around the house. Extending IR remote controls is always a bit of a pain e.g. for my bedroom setup I have a video sender just for the remote (I use Scart over Cat 5 for the video signal). What would be really nice is a Wifi based solution that would enable me to use an iPhone or iPad as the remote because then I could operate the TV in both the bedroom and kitchen via the same mechanism. Is there such a thing ?


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Just in case you haven't seen it:



 




There is meant to be a Virgin media version in the pipeline


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> Just in case you haven't seen it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I nearly brought that up, but I'm rather assuming VM will not implement it.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I've been using a B-Tech BT945 Quntro+ to split multiple RGB SCART sources to my projector and TV for years. It's very capable, with active amplification and correct support for widescreen switching etc. Given its practically obsolete if you can find one 2nd hand it should be cheap.
Downside is it is almost a full size component.
Try a wanted ad in the classified forums at www.avforums.com as they're probably gathering dust in the lofts of home cinema enthusiasts.

You could also try searching for "SCART distribution" - for example this bluedelta one from http://cpc.farnell.com/blue-delta/scart-4-4/scart-distribution-amplifier/dp/AV13266


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

I have this same problem. I want to use an RF Modulator to send the signal to the bedroom via coax but need to split the scart first


----------



## brownd (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm planning on using one of these:
http://www.keene.co.uk/electronics/multi.php?mycode=C5QCA
You can use it to send video, audio AND IR over CAT5


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

brownd said:


> I'm planning on using one of these:
> http://www.keene.co.uk/electronics/multi.php?mycode=C5QCA
> You can use it to send video, audio AND IR over CAT5


Yes, my CAT5 box doesn't do IR, might consider upgrading. However, still doesn't address the issue of splitting the Scart signal as that is still needed in my case (2 remote TVs). I have now ordered a Keene scart distribution amplifier from Amazon -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0018D2VSW/ref=oss_product


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

If anyone's interested the Keene Scart distribution amplifier works a treat - now feeding my two other TV's. 
On the other issue I raised a few messages back about wifi based remotes, I've been doing a bit of Googling and it seems there are various solutions based around using a smartphone as the remote (typically the iPhone) e.g. Redeye who have a base station which does the IR/wifi conversion and an iPhone app that talks to the basestation. However, I really don't want a phone as the remote, it's too complex a solution. I want to pick up a remote and press one button to do something, not 1. switch it on 2. find the app amongst 100 others, 3. navigate some 3rd part user interface, 4. finally get to a button to press.
I suppose it might make sense to buy an iPod Touch and lock it down to only perform that function but then it's getting to be an expensive solution - the Redeye is £189 and an entry level Touch is £170. £359 is getting a tad expensive for a remote control


----------

